# The things you see............



## Guest (Aug 6, 2015)

I just saw some idiot driver sitting at an intersection light, they were not even at the line where they should have been, they were sitting about a car's length behind. They have sat there through about three cycles of the light. I wanted to yell to them to move closer to the line so their light would change but they had their music up too loud. This is in Bremerton, WA and it is a beautiful day outside today. Oh the things you see in this world.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have seen many a things that make me wonder how they were even allowed to be born. There are some stupid people out there, and smart people out there, you gotta have some of the good AND the bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

It just amazes me how some people who do idiotic things, make it to adulthood. Then what gets me is they still do idiotic things and claim they arebetter than everyone else. Just makes me want to ring their necks, and shake my head.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Like jumping out of an airplane without a parachute. Or repeating what the other person just said.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

years ago i was sitting on my front porch and saw a car sitting at the stop sign..probably for a good 15 minutes.another car pulled up behind him and started blowing his horn at the guy..then he started screaming at him..but the idiot refused to move..so the guy behind him got out of his car screaming and threatening the man..he opened the door and grabbed the idiot and yanked him out of the car..the idiot just fell to the ground..he had been dead the entire time...what an idiot..how dare he do such a stupid thing..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

Now that is funny and sad. Funny, because the idiot was obviously stupid and not thinking. Sad that the other guy passed.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

So he died while he was waiting for the light to change? That is like a 1/1,000,000,000 chance.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

GoldenGirl11 said:


> Or repeating what the other person just said.


Yeah that just gets very annoying


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I remember the time I was preoccupied and sat at at a stop sign waiting for it to turn green. I don't remember if someone came up behind me and had to honk of if I snapped out of it on my own.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it happens much more often than you might think e w.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

That's a bit weird. Out of all places, they die right there? I mean you can die anywhere but they just so happened to be right there when the time came. Also loha you can call me Brian if you like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Lohachata is right, it happens like every day. People die every day, it just isn't reported, unless they are a celebrity, like Paul Walker, from the Fast and the Furious movies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh also, in December 2001, a friend of mine died from lung cancer and I happened to see his dead body. Few months later, another person I knew died, but I tried not to see his dead body. After seeing my friend's dead body, I had nightmares for a year about dead bodies. It wasn't pleasant and I pray each day that I never see another dead body. Those are scary and shocking to see. Your heart beats fast, like you have been running a marathon and your mind is in shock/disbelief. Not fun at all.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I know they die everyday but I just find it odd that they could die at that exact moment when the lights red.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You should see what you see from a tractor trailer looking down inside the cars.. lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

THAT'S for sure.
I was a trucker myself. I've not only seen dead people, I've watched people die.

I've watched them do an astounding number of other things, too. LOL! Some people don't seem to realize that truckers can see down into their backseats ( and frontseats ).... but some other people know it full well!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Had a friend that saw her husband drive up to the house one day. She noticed that he hadn't got out of the car. She waited, he didn't get out. So, she went to the car to find what was taking him so long. He had died once he pull up. Called "sudden death".


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Elliott225 said:


> Had a friend that saw her husband drive up to the house one day. She noticed that he hadn't got out of the car. She waited, he didn't get out. So, she went to the car to find what was taking him so long. He had died once he pull up. Called "sudden death".


That is terrible Elliot225. Sorry that happened.

TOS: I didn't know that you have seen dead people and watched people die. I hope that I never have to a person die, I don't think that I would be able to handle it. I have watched animals/pets die. I remember when my mom's cat, Kitty, had feline leukemia and was dying. She passed right in front of me. I was almost as bad as I was when I talked with you on the phone. Also I didn't know truckers could see in the backseats and front seats of other vehicles. I thought that they were too high up to see down into other cars.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

death is a natural occurrence with all thing..it will happen to everything..it is neither scary nor shocking..
and of course it will happen at the most inopportune times..
i have always said...when god decides that it is your time to go what are you going to do ; tell him no ? lol..


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

It is scary and shocking when you see your first dead body. I was very scared, it was like my heart was pounding out of my chest. Yes I had nightmares of dead bodies for a year after seeing the dead body.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Death is a normal part of life. When my cat got out, I found her stiff (hit by car) and it didn't freak me out. But when I was around 12, a friend died (a birth defect) and I couldn't make myself go near the coffin. Really scared me.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

You were 12 when your friend died?!?! That is just messed up. I am 14 and the only person close to me that has died was my nanny. I just felt like she was gonna jump out of the coffin and drag me down to hell..... I just went on with my normal day after that.


----------

